# Spouse coming to UK from Japan - advice welcome



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

First off, I am a British national, living in Japan for the past 9 years. My fiance (soon to be wife and partner of 18 months) is Japanese.

I found out in the last week that I'm going to be starting a job back in the UK on January 13th of next year. Along with the madness of tying all my loose ends here and setting things up in the UK again, I have to start working visa things out for my fiance.

We have seen that if she returns to the UK on a fiance visa and then we marry then she needs to reapply for a change of visa (along with the high fee), so we plan to marry in the next 8 weeks before I return to the UK. She is also planning to take the speaking and listening TOEIC tests in January so she can apply as soon as possible.

I was thinking I would be fine with the financial requirements as the new job will easily cover that, but then I was reading FM 1.7 and read that my salary over the past 12 months must exceed £18,600. Currently, if I go back 12 months my salary would only reach £17,500. Am I right in thinking payslips from my partner do not count towards this 2nd requirement?

If this is right, she might have to wait a month or two until I'm into my new job and can push the past 12 months' income over £18,600.

Also, I would plan to get my payslips translated by a translation company here in Japan. FM 1.7 seems to suggest that income statements will be sufficient evidence in order to reach the financial requirement, but elsewhere I've seen people mention bank statements (which would of course only include post-tax income) too. Would I need a fully translated copy of my bankbook over the past 12 months, or will translated payslips suffice? Would I need the bankbook along with a letter from my bank here in Japan?

And I don't think I can get anything like a P60 as I've not been in the UK for 9 1/2 years.

There is so much to think about before I go, and this is going to be a huge part of it. I'm trying to read as much as I can in the time I have, but would appreciate any thoughts from people.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About the financial requirement. If your current income in Japan is only £17,500, you don't meet that part of the requirement, and you are right, only your income counts. You cannot combine part of your existing income with your projected income through your new job in UK to make up £18,600. The only way is to wait 6 months into your new job and sponsor your partner's visa at that stage. If there is a way you can increase your current income by doing overtime or starting a second job, that will satisfy the first part of the requirement and you can sponsor her visa at the time of returning to UK. I realise that because of Japanese visa regulations, it may not be possible for you to take up a second job. Remember that bonus payment can be added to your basic pay to make £18,600. If your income during the past 6 months is annualised £18,600 (e.g. because you had a pay increase), you will meet the requirement under Cat A.

As for translation, everything you submit that's not in English needs to be professionally translated. You need translated bank statement in addition to your payslips.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent advice, which you always seem to have for everyone 

For the past 6 months I have been working a second part-time job. Pay varies each month, but if it's what I'm expecting then, agonizingly, it would total £18,460 gross.

For the part-time job I've had payslips but the salary has been in in cash so nothing would be on the bank statement - would that be fine?

Or as an alternative, could my wife come over for 6 months as a visitor which I don't believe she needs any visa for, being Japanese (not working or anything, with me giving her a supporting letter of invitation, showing my salary etc and her a return ticket) in April? Then when her 6 months are up she'd go back to Japan and apply for her actual spouse visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cash payment needs to be banked in order to reflect the full before-tax amount. If you bank the full amount, the full pre-tax amount will count, but if you only bank part of your pay, only post-tax amount will be considered.
Can you boost your pay in the remaining months to meet £18,600? Can you get a leaving present - taishokuteate or gratuities?

Yes, your wife can stay as visitor while you meet the income requirement in your new job and return home to apply for her spouse visa.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

In fact, scratch that post above and read this one. I modified it but not within the 15-minute time limit.

Thanks for the excellent advice, which you always seem to have for everyone 

I'm paid according to how many days I work in my main job, which varies from month to month. In addition, I have taken on an extra job since July. I am guessing then that this would count as non-salaried employment, but if it's what I'm expecting then, agonizingly, it would total £18,460 gross. I'll see if I can negotiate a leaving bonus!

But then again, she would need to apply before I left my current job to get my income for a Cat A visa, wouldn't she? Which she couldn't do as her language tests are scheduled for January.

For this new additional job I've had payslips but the salary has been in in cash so nothing would be on the bank statement - would that be fine?

Or as an alternative, could my wife come over for 6 months as a visitor which I don't believe she needs any visa for, being Japanese (not working or anything, with me giving her a supporting letter of invitation, showing my salary etc and her a return ticket) in April? Then when her 6 months are up she'd go back to Japan and apply for her actual spouse visa. If that's the case, does she have to stay in Japan for 6 months before coming back to the UK on a spouse visa (bearing in mind as a Japanese national she didn't need an initial visitor visa)?



> You cannot combine part of your existing income with your projected income through your new job in UK to make up £18,600


I wouldn't use projected income - only my first couple of months' payslips from the new job in England (come February or March), combined with the payslips and bank statements from my current job(s) in Japan. Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Last part first, no, as you can't combine incomes from jobs in Japan and UK. Returning to UK puts a clear blue water in your work history and you have to keep the two separate.

There is a stipulation that your final pay slip and corresponding bank statement must be dated within 28 days of visa application date - when you apply online. And she needs her English test pass when she applies. 

With your cash-in-hand job, if part of the pay is banked, only the actual amount banked (post-tax) will be considered. If none is banked, none will count.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Gotcha - thanks for that. So it's not looking so good on her returning right away on a spouse visa 

How about the visitor thing (enter as a visitor for 6 months - should be fine and she won't need any visa), and then return to Japan, sort out paperwork and right away apply for a spouse visa, for a return as soon as it's accepted?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

One more tiny question: when applying for a spouse visa, do they take into account how long you've been married (i.e. would they frown upon a visa application very soon after a wedding date)?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No problems about the wedding/application date, as long as you satisfy the other requirements of the application (especially the financials)... lots of couples do it this way (get married then lodge the application)... whilst my husband and I went the Fiancée route, we'd only known each other <12 months and had only barely been engaged for 6 when we applied last year, they were fine with that.

The fact that you've been together for >1 year (and have proof to support this claim, ne?) is a good point in your favour... if you'd only just met and gotten married and applied, then I'd tend to think that the Home Office in all of its wisdom (?) would tend to think "sham"/marriage of convenience, but given your history, you're fine.

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and good luck to you both! I hope that you have a happy life together!


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

We'd have a LINE chat history going as far back as we met, as well as dated photos of us (and we've both changed in a year so it'd show we've been together for a while).

Thanks for the congrats. The possible silver lining that she might be able to do the visitor visa and then go back and as soon as she gets her spouse visa application (filed in Japan) accepted she could return, without having to wait another 6 months, is a huge boost.

We'll have a happy life together, I'm sure. She's part of the reason I got off my behind and am going to be starting a new career with a big company back home instead of just plodding along here


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Konyaku omedeto gozaimasu. Congratulations on your engagement.
There have been a few UK/Japanese couples who have successfully applied for visa recently, and I'm sure they will chip in. If you do a search, you can read about their experience, including tiniest details about translation, documents to prepare in Japan and many other points, as wells as the ins and outs of applying in Japan through visa centre in Tokyo or Osaka.
Ganbatte kudasai. Seiko wo inotteimasu. Best of luck. Praying for success.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks - I'll do that, and ask which one the wife would prefer dealing with (she lives in Okinawa, and so Osaka is a 2-hour flight away and Tokyo 3-hours - not ideal if multiple trips are needed). I'm calming down a little now, finding threads and subscribing to them all to read later.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I'm now in the UK, and counting down the days until my (now) wife comes over in April as a Family Visitor. She'll stay 5 1/2 months before going back to Japan and applying for the spouse visa as soon as she lands.

Reading up on what other folks have been doing, and have also started putting together my spouse's visa application pack. Things like, in no particular order:
Engagement ring & wedding ring receipts
Wedding certificate (submitted to the British Consulate in Osaka for official translation 
Photos from wedding (picking up certificate at the city hall), engagement, and photos through our relationship
Council tax & utility statements
My work contract including salary information
Photocopy of my passport bio page
Apartment contract
Skype call log showing calls each day, plus screenshots of LINE chat logs

And as my work progresses, payslips and monthly statements will be in there too. Will be posting more as this goes on, but right now I'm looking at an October visa application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you're already married, engagement and wedding ring receipts are unnecessary. Those sorts of things are necessary for a fiancé visa.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah OK. I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info; it'll make the pack I'm putting together that little bit smaller!


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

I had added them in there after reading the first post in this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...61056-sufficient-evidence-uk-spouse-visa.html


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just printing out my VAF4W (I know it's way in advance but like to get things ready way in advance) and a couple of other things for reference.

6 months of pay slips and bank statements will be needed as part of the financial requirement. Will I be ok if I include 7 or 8 months, just to make sure everything is covered? Probably a silly question but just want to be sure.

Also, I'll include an electoral roll copy as well as a council tax statement. Should utility statements be included too for completeness?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

oki81 said:


> Just printing out my VAF4W (I know it's way in advance but like to get things ready way in advance) and a couple of other things for reference.
> 
> 6 months of pay slips and bank statements will be needed as part of the financial requirement. Will I be ok if I include 7 or 8 months, just to make sure everything is covered? Probably a silly question but just want to be sure.


No. Only include what you need to meet the requirement. Extra pay slips and bank statements could cause confusion. They could instead think that you meant to apply under Category B and in fact are missing statements. Or they could look at the 6 oldest statements instead of the 6 newest.



> Also, I'll include an electoral roll copy as well as a council tax statement. Should utility statements be included too for completeness?


You really only need the council tax bill as it's adequate proof that you live where you live.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you. and it's 6 months prior to the date of online application completion, or the date that the documents will be submitted and my wife will have her biometrics taken in Osaka?

Thanks to people as always for their guidance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Prior to online application, not when you go to biometrics and hand over documents to VFS at Osaka.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well time is flying so I'm starting to put things together for my wife's visa application now. She's been in the UK as a family visitor since April but will be heading back to Japan in October to submit her spouse application. Going from Phantasmo's list I am starting to pull together the following documents:

*Spouse*
Passport (submit when she lands in Osaka)
2 passport-sized photos
English language certificate/diploma (City & Guilds)
Biometrics confirmation (do in Osaka)

*Me/Sponsor*
Certified copy of passport biometrics page
Covering letter

*Marriage*
Marriage certificate in Japanese
Official translation of marriage certificate
Pictures of me and my wife with her family following our marriage

*Employment*
Copy of work contract (certified?)
Letter from my employer confirming employment details (title, salary, full-time etc)
6 months of payslips (from date of online application)
6 months of bank statements (from date of online application)
P60 (although I entered the UK on 1/1/14)

*Housing*
Housing brochure of property
Dated photos of each room in the property
Copy of the electoral roll
Latest Council Tax statement

*Other*
Photos every couple of months since we met in July 2012
Skype/LINE call/message log from Jan-Apr 2014 while she was in Japan and I was in the UK
Visa application

_______

Does that seem like a good list of documents for the application file?

If so, my only real question would be regarding the letter from my employer. Would a letter on headed paper signed by the HR department in my company be suitable for this?

Thanks for any advice you folk can offer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are British citizen, your passport copy doesn't need to be certified (as they can look you up on passport database).
There should be an introductory letter from your wife in English.
Original work contract if you have one, plus copy.
Staple a note to your P60 explaining why it doesn't fully reflect your financial details you are submitting.
If you own property outright or on mortgage, land registry certificate or mortgage statement.
Appendix 2.
Letter of employment is fine.
Ganbatte kudasai. Seiko wo inorimasu.
Do your best. Praying for success.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Domo arigatou gozaimasu 

I can maybe get my HR department to get me an official print of the contract, as well as the letter - I'll get in touch with them.

The introductory letters are just to say "Hello... applying for visa to be wife... don't live out on the streets... reasonably respectable citizen... etc", right?

Should I include an Alien Registration Card copy from Japan to prove I was resident there, and met my wife there?

Finally, I'm renting right now and just about to move place, so will include new house details.

Glad to hear I have most of the things


----------



## ikura (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Oki,

My husband will also be applying from Japan soon. Our list is pretty much the same as yours, with the additions that Joppa suggested.

I don't think it's really necessary to include your Alien Registration Card, although it depends on what other relationship evidence you have and whether you think it would make your application stronger in your circumstances.

We have been long distance for almost a year and have never lived together (just submitted konintodoke on my last visit to Japan), so the relationship evidence is the part I'm most concerned about. In addition to photos and skype/LINE records, we're including flight e-tickets from when we visited each other and photocopies of all the passport pages showing my entry and exit stamps to Japan. I am also including a copy of my Japanese visa page in my passport to show I was living there when we met. I think you mentioned that you lived with your wife. Do you have any rental agreements or bills in both your names, or any joint legal responsibilities such as joint bank accounts? That kind of thing would be much stronger evidence than your alien card, which doesn't show a specific connection to your wife after all. I wouldn't bother with my Japanese visa copy except that we don't have any concrete evidence of our relationship during the time I lived in Japan.

Good luck!


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've only "lived" with my wife since she arrived in England in April as a family visitor, so nothing like joint responsibilities or bank accounts. I'll try to submit e-tickets of our trip last year to England to meet my family.

Yeah, I'll try to add some meat to the relationship bones evidence with whatever I can.

Good luck to you too ikura!


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Started the online process on www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk but just want to be sure for a couple of things. I'm pretty sure on the application I have the following right:
Reason for Visit: Settlement
Visa Type: Settlement
Visa Sub Type: Wife

But I'm then getting told below to fill in an appropriate appendix from www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/12-other-visas. I'm guessing that's a mistake and it means the financial requirement from https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a.

But then it mentions something called the SU07 form which I've not heard of before. From what I've read some say you should include it and some say not. Is it not required or am I best erring on the side of caution and including it?

EDIT: Also, in the application there is the question "How long do you intend to stay in the UK?". Should I be writing "Indefinitely" for this, or "2.5 years"?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

And another question! In the Personal Details and Travel History section, it asks if my wife has ever been to the UK, and if so to enter dates. As she is here now she definitely has, but I can't select a return date in the future. So what should I enter here?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

And another question going through this form. In the Sponsor section it asks what relation the sponsor (me, as her partner) is to my wife. But there is no selection for Partner, only Other Relative. Should I select that?

See the attachment below to see what I mean.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Choose 'Other relative', and write the correct answer under 'Other information'.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Choose 'Other relative', and write the correct answer under 'Other information'.


Thanks for that Joppa. Any thoughts on the other queries I had in posts above that last one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1. You need Appendix 2. If you are getting referred to VAF2, you must have chosen wrong options. Settlement > Settlement >Wife is correct though.
2. You don't need SU07/12.
3. 30 months is fine.
4. She is supposed to be back in Japan when online application is made. So wait until you are ready to submit and put a date a few days before that.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for that. She's due to go back at the start of October and will fly into Osaka and go straight to her appointment. Hopefully I'll be able to book an appointment now without having to have the online application fully completed.

The https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/ website is down right now though, so can't confirm


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't book biometric appointment until you submit your application - in fact at the same session. Don't worry. Appointments should be available daily.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

OK, thanks. I just have a worry as my wife has a 24-hour window in Osaka before she flies 2 hours away to her home. Don't want her to not be able to get an appointment.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Apply about a week before she is due to leave UK and you should get the appointment at a time of your choice, provided you can meet the deadline for the financials, including the 28-day rule (your latest payslip and bank statement must be dated no more than 28 days before on-line application). Though strictly speaking she is supposed to be in Japan when the application is made.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Apply about a week before she is due to leave UK and you should get the appointment at a time of your choice, provided you can meet the deadline for the financials, including the 28-day rule (your latest payslip and bank statement must be dated no more than 28 days before on-line application). Though strictly speaking she is supposed to be in Japan when the application is made.


OK, so a timeline something like this, for example:

Submit online application: Sep 14 (write she's still in UK in additional information)
Book Osaka appointment: Sep 14
Wife leaves back to Japan: Sep 30
Osaka appointment: Oct 1

They're probably never that busy but I worry about things... well everything!


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you are rushing this process. Please step back and read carefully; do not rush this. Your wife has to be in Japan to apply for the spouse visa she shouldn't be in the UK or applying from the UK. Also has she done the English test? If she hasn't she needs to do that and get the results. Read English requirements and which tests are approved as not all tests are accepted. So my advice to you is "don't rush this process to much".


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Zara2013 said:


> I think you are rushing this process. Please step back and read carefully; do not rush this. Your wife has to be in Japan to apply for the spouse visa she shouldn't be in the UK or applying from the UK. Also has she done the English test? If she hasn't she needs to do that and get the results. Read English requirements and which tests are approved as not all tests are accepted. So my advice to you is "don't rush this process to much".


Zara2013 - She is due to get her English language test back any day now which she should (touch wood) have aced.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joppa & others - Do you think my timeline is looking OK here? I won't try to hide anything and will explain in the application (Additional Information) that she is staying in the UK until the date she goes back.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, she is supposed to be in Japan when online application is made, and writing something on the margin isn't going to cut any ice.
Can't she leave about a week before 1st October and you apply online soon after and book biometrics?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Roger that. Let me see if I can rearrange flights or buy a new set of flights for her.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quick question: I'm obviously submitting the online application so does my application pack need to include a paper version of the application too?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, downloaded and printed out.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, downloaded and printed out.


OK, now potentially dumb follow-up question. Should this be a printed copy of the online form you filled in, or a new VAF4A form that you fill in by hand?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely the online form that you completed. When you complete it, you will see a print option.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for that.

Almost everything ready now. Will my wife need to take her previous passport (in her maiden name) to the visa appointment in Osaka, or just her current one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All passports, current and past are required.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quick and possibly final question. Do you need to submit an original marriage certificate (in Japanese), or just a fully certified translation, which includes a certified copy of the original? 

Thanks for all your help. Application submitted and interview booked the week after next. 

So nervous about it...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Both required.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well my wife has managed to dodge between two typhoons, including the biggest for 5 years, get back to Japan, and has just submitted her visa application. She got another copy of her marriage certificate but didn't realise that the smaller version has a completely different layout than the larger one we'd got the certified translation of, so didn't include it (as I know non-English documents without translation are discarded). That's the only thing I'm a little nervous about.

She was told at the VFS office that the normal settlement visa application would take 3 months to get a result from, and that the only way she would get a result within 6 weeks (her provisional return date) would be to pay 54,000 yen (313 pounds) for the priority service. She didn't know what to do so paid, but this seems to be against what is on the UK government's website regarding processing times. I'm just wondering if she's been sold something by them she didn't need.

But it's done and now hopefully the short wait to hear yes or no. Fingers are firmly crossed.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

It seems with recent applicants if you pay for priority in Japan you are likely to get a result within a week.

Good luck!


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Idiot! I forgot Appendix 2. Luckily they have said I can email it to them in Manila and as long as it's in the next 3 days it will be fine. 

They also said on my reference letter from my employer, the signature might look like a copy. So I've got to go into work and get a letter certifying my reference letter and job contract. 

Not over yet, but hopefully in the final straight.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds promising.　The priority is definitely worth paying extra for, such speedy service.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well that's that sorted. VAF4A Appendix 2 emailed off to Manila, along with a letter confirming my contract and letter of employment is genuine (signed on each page, so hopefully it will be enough).

Only worrying thing is that at the Tokyo office they were telling my wife about how difficult it is to get settlement visas for spouses. Got her panicked a bit and it's on my mind a lot now. But time will tell whether it's a "yes", "no", or "more evidence needed" from the Philippines...


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Not sure why the staff should be saying that. As long as you satisfy all the criteria and include all the correct documents, why should you be declined?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

It was probably more of a "oh, yes, a lot of paperwork required and it is difficult to get in general because many requirements need to be fulfilled" type of comment. Tokyo office has no bearing on the decision, so this comment is to be taken with a bit of salt...


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

This from Manila today:


> Your decision will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 working days unless you have been advised it will be returned by courier or have paid an additional courier fee.
> 
> 
> This is an automated message. Please do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered.


Very anxious now...


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Pretty certain this is good news for you.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm the eternal pessimist but thank you for the encouraging words 

Guess we'll find out in a few days when her passport comes back


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Gambatte, ne... hang in there - you've made it this far.


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

Get in!!!

Wife got her passport back today with a nice visa stamp in there, running through August 2017.

Thank you everyone for all your help and support in getting me and the application ready for this. If anyone has any questions about my experience or what I did that I haven't talked about, then let me know. I'll try to help anyone as I know how stressful this experience can be.

But tonight, I will relax


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations!

Just like to say thank you for the thread too. My wife is Japanese and we are going through the visa process now too (started my own thread on it). Yours is a great help to see how things progress and the time it all takes.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Congratulations. You must be delighted 

How long did it take from the date of biometrics to receiving the visa?


----------



## oki81 (Nov 10, 2013)

My wife used the fast-track (I think she was scared into it a little - they told her it could be 3 months until she heard back; true, but only in rare occasions). This is her timeline though:

Sunday - submitted online visa application (interviews available next day if required)
Following Tuesday afternoon - Interview and biometrics taken in Osaka
Thursday morning - Email from Manila saying a decision had been made and passport will be dispatched soon
Friday morning - Email from Tokyo stating passport had been received and was to be couriered back to my wife
Saturday morning - Passport with visa arrived in Okinawa

Pretty speedy service


----------

